
Misunderstanding pull in lean startups - ColinWright
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/Misunderstanding_pull_in_lean_startups/
======
BadassFractal
I find it highly interesting that Agile methodologies would tell you that the
secret to a project's success is continuously having the customer tell you
what he wants, while Eric always repeats that the customer is very unlikely to
know what he wants.

I wonder if the former works fine for "been done before" projects and Eric's
approach is almost exclusively for highly innovative products.

